

Andreessen Horowitz Invests $20M In Custom Apparel Platform Teespring - allforJesse
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/16/andreessen-horowitz-invests-20m-in-custom-apparel-platform-teespring/

======
MattGrommes
The article mentions that AH was "hoping to keep the investment under wraps
indefinitely". Why would this be? We all see investment press releases
constantly.

------
arikrak
Congratulations to them. Who would've thought a "Kickstarter for t-shirts"
would raise $20M?

~~~
sutterbomb
It's amazing to me that two t-shirt companies have raised significant rounds
in the last 3 months. CustomInk raised $40M a few months ago:
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/11/customink-40m-ted-
leonsis/](http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/11/customink-40m-ted-leonsis/)

Disclosure: I work for CustomInk. It's an exciting time to be in the t-shirt
business.

------
jgalt212
AH ahead of the wave again.

